

Show HN: Feature Requests for Precursor, Built with Om/React and Datascript - dwwoelfel
https://precursorapp.com/issues

======
dwwoelfel
There are a few things here that you might not notice at first, but that
provide a delightful experience for the user.

The frontend Datascript database is kept in sync with the backend through
websockets, so everything updates in real-time. But if a view shifted when it
updated, it would be hard to keep your place when browsing issues or reading
comments. To prevent that, we show you in-line notifications when new items
are available. When you click on the notifications, the new items pop into
view.

We also create a canvas for each new issue, so that the author can sketch out
his idea. You can see an example of that here:
[https://precursorapp.com/issues/554e531f-f7a2-41e2-b01b-3607...](https://precursorapp.com/issues/554e531f-f7a2-41e2-b01b-3607274f61fb)

We're experimenting with turning the feature requests into a full-fledged
product. If you're interested in having embedded feature requests for your
app, please get in touch: daniel@precursorapp.com.

